# Reparar potenciómetros



## elosciloscopio (Jul 19, 2010)

he usado el buscador pero no he encontrado la información que necesitaba. Si este post está repetido les ruego a los moderadores que los fusionen.
allá va mi pregunta:

hace poco, compre de segunda mano una mesa de mezclas modelo MX16/2B, de 16 canales.
(parecida a la de la imagen)







el caso es que la mayoría de los 119 potenciómetros están ruidosos, y si los tengo que cambiar todos (en el caso de conseguirlos) me costarían algo así como 119*1.7 €/Ud = 202.3 €!!!! 
más del doble de lo que me costó la mesa!!!!
por eso me preguntaba si sería posible repararlos. he visto por la red que hay quien usa la resistencia de otro pote, pero estoy en las mismas, porque tendría que conseguir otros potes, por ello estría muy agradecido si alguien postease alguna manera de repararlos sin tener que comprar nuevos.

saludos y gracias por anticipado!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 19, 2010)

Buen día.
No se si estoy en lo correcto, pero para limpiar un pote no deberias aceitarlos o tirarles aire comprimido asi de esa forma sale todo el polvillo que tienen adentro¿?

Saludos

Puedes colocarle wd-40 y luego a hacerlos girar un buen rato asi de esa forma de distribuye el liquido.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 19, 2010)

muchas gracias, alejandro electrónica, creo que eso será lo mejor.
en cuanto tenga tiempo lo pruebo.

saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola, en Argentina, Electroquimica Delta tiene un producto que se llama Contacmatic super y sirve perfectamente para realizar la limpieza de potenciometros.
Deberias averiguar si por allá existe algo similar (que no dudo, debe de existir).

http://www.edelta.com.ar/edelta/ind...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1

Sds.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 19, 2010)

Buenas osciloscopio,

Yo no sé donde lo lei pero tengo entendido que se limpian con alcohol isopropilico. Creo que me dijeron esto en el tema del flux, si no recuerdo mal.

Tienes trabajo por delante eh 

Un saludo..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 20, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola, en Argentina, Electroquimica Delta tiene un producto que se llama Contacmatic super y sirve perfectamente para realizar la limpieza de potenciometros.
> Deberias averiguar si por allá existe algo similar (que no dudo, debe de existir).
> 
> http://www.edelta.com.ar/edelta/ind...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1
> ...



lo he mirado en la web pero no lo he encontrado, tendré que preguntar.

los potes están ruidosos, pero no desgastados, tal vez limpiándolos como dice limbo y engrasándolos un poco vuelvan a funcionar, será cosa de probar y ver si es fácil

saludos!



> Tienes trabajo por delante eh



si


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola, en Argentina, Electroquimica Delta tiene  un producto que se llama  Contacmatic super y sirve perfectamente para  realizar la limpieza de  potenciometros.
> Deberias averiguar si por allá existe algo similar (que no dudo, debe de   existir).



+1 
Yo los he probado y son muy eficaces. Es un producto muy volatil no  dejando restos en el material resistivo, ademas sirve para limpiar un  montón de cosas.



> Tienes trabajo por delante eh


Espero que cuando tengas todos limpios, no aborrezcas la mesa. 

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 20, 2010)

y tendría que abrir uno a uno todos los potenciómetros? o puedo echares por algun aujerito? :S

va a ser una tarde muy larga 

saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 20, 2010)

Generalmente el aerosol viene con un tubito largo, que te permite inyectarle el lìquido por cualquier agujerito, de los que suelen tener algunos potes (potenciòmetros).
Por otro lado, Electronec seguramente puede decirte donde consiguiò el aerosol en vuestro Paìs.
Suerte !!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

En los potencíometros verticales lo tienes facil, pero en los giratorios tienes que enfrentar la cánula con la ranura, hueco y si no disponen de estos orificios, atraves del propio eje y haciendolo girar para que entre el líqido. Jamas los desmontes, pueden perder presión de frigción y causarte problemas.

Un saludo.

Aqui fue donde lo compre http://www.telkron.es/  (Madrid)
Viene en el listado de proveedores. 

Aquí un ejemplo del producto:

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2010)

Este tema se ha tratado en algún lugar del Foro, creo que fue parte de "otro tema", un potenciómetro con ruido es un potenciómetro arruinado, se puede mejorar la situación mediante algún lubricante, pero la solución es momentanea.
A mi dió buen resultado el WD40.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 20, 2010)

a mi tambien me funciona muy bien el wd-40.   si no funciona con esto, es porque ya esta gastada las lineas resistivas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2010)

Si fueran unos pocos los abrís , los limpias con isopropilico o etilico y repasas la pista con lápiz 2B (que es blando y grasoso) , con lo que queda lubricado y le repara los pequeños saltos.

Me ha dado muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy buenos resultados.

Saludos !


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 20, 2010)

ok, de momento probaré con el WD-40, aunque a la larga tendré que cambiarlos.
al menos los del gain, que son los más molestos

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Osciloscopio, ¿en realidad vas a utilizar todos los canales? Porque podrias cambiar los potes de los canales que vayas a utilizar seguro, y los demas que posiblemente utilices tan solo limpiarlos..


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 20, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> Osciloscopio, ¿en realidad vas a utilizar todos los canales? Porque podrias cambiar los potes de los canales que vayas a utilizar seguro, y los demas que posiblemente utilices tan solo limpiarlos..



eso pensaba hacer, en realidad no creo que use más de 2 ó 3 micros y tal vez un par de lines 

saludos


----------



## triodo (Oct 8, 2010)

una pregunta mas y es, al quedar los reciduos del wd-40 en los potenciometros me imagino que se le pone un poco de este producto y solo en el potenciometro, pues una amigo me trajo una mescladora que tiene muchos reciduos de este producto asta en las memorias no le causara algun daño extra a la mescladora dice que cada ves que sonava feo le echavan y cosa que estan unas lagunas de WD-40 dentro del equipo , gracias por su tiempo soy de ecuador


----------



## algp (Oct 8, 2010)

Sospecho que el WD-40 no es conductor... ( si lo fuera la mezcladora ya estaria semi muerta posiblemente ).

Nunca he usado el WD-40 para limpiar potenciometros, pero si lo uso para limpiar la parte mecanica de una maquina a la que le doy servicio. Alguna vez por descuido cayo un poco de WD-40 en un conector y me dio luego problemas de conexion intermitentes.

Recomiendo limpiarlo lo mejor que se pueda. Tal vez se pueda simplificar la tarea con algun aerosol limpiador. Asegurarse que se trata de un aerosol limpiador y no de otro lubricante de proposito general ( WD-40, 3en1, etc ).

Alcohol isopropilico tambien podria ayudar, pero puede tardar bastante en secar en algunos casos ( dependiendo de la temperatura ambiente, si entra debajo de algun IC, etc. ) Puede ayudar mucho soplar el circuito con aire comprimido seco despues del alcohol. Y de todas maneras dejar secar tiempo suficiente antes de conectar de nuevo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2010)

En los potenciómetros se echa un poco del producto directamente por el hueco donde entran los contactos, se deja un tiempo prudencial que escurra, se seca el excedente y listo.

Para reparar falso-contactos de conectores el proceso es un poco más complicado se echa abundante cantidad del producto como para que remueva y arrastre cualquier residuo de suciedad de dentro del conector, incluso remueve óxido.
Se echa aire a presión para retirar los restos de producto y cualquier residuo que todavía quede.
Esta operación se repite 2 veces y se realiza tanto en el conector macho como la hembra.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 8, 2010)

hola
por aqui en granada lo que utilizamos es un producto llamado LUBRILIMP 0, el "0 cero" no deja residuos, el "1" tiene un poco de aceite y el "2" mas aceite.


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 8, 2010)

Buenas!

Yo siempre use wd-40 para lubricar los potenciometros. Lo que si nose si funcionara es "aceite para maquina de coser" ya que yo lo uso para lubricar los ventiladores (me funciona y muy bien).

Saludos!

NärXEh

p.d.: Lo de si el "wd-40 es conductor o no" una vez rocie el pcb de una fuente atx con el. Lastimosamente despues me dio miedo y lo limpie con alcohol para limpiarla asi que yo tambien me quede con la curiosidad sobre eso.


----------



## pepechip (Oct 8, 2010)

elosciloscopio, no te habia conocido, normalmente me fijo en el abatar y no en el nombre.
Un saludo


----------



## unleased! (Oct 8, 2010)

pepechip dijo:


> hola
> por aqui en granada lo que utilizamos es un producto llamado LUBRILIMP 0, el "0 cero" no deja residuos, el "1" tiene un poco de aceite y el "2" mas aceite.


Yo uso el lubrilimp 1 y la verdad que es muy bueno, lo uso tanto para potenciometros, recuperar interruptores, conectores tipo faston, para limpiar la carbonilla de las escobillas en motores, relés... la verdad que lo tengo como si fuese un multiuso en el tema de contactos eléctricos y rinde una barbaridad el botecillo...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 9, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si fueran unos pocos los abrís , los limpias con isopropilico o etilico y repasas la pista con lápiz 2B (que es blando y grasoso) , con lo que queda lubricado y le repara los pequeños saltos.
> 
> Me ha dado muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy buenos resultados.
> 
> Saludos !



Cuando giras el pote, el grafito del lapiz vuela, osea es una solucion momentanea, ¿o no?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Cuando giras el pote, el grafito del lapiz vuela, osea es una solucion momentanea, ¿o no?.


Si pero NO, pero también NO pero SI, ¿ Está claro ?

Como dijo Fogonazo (Poco conocido filósofo contemporáneo): _"Un potenciómetro con ruido es un potenciómetro arruinado"_
Todas las soluciones presentadas dan cierto resultado (Mayor o menor), pero ninguna restaura el potenciómetro, mas bien son paliativos o soluciones momentáneas antes de proceder al cambio.
Pasar grafito de lápiz está incluida dentro de la lista, el grafito no se sale en seguida porque rellena la porosidad de la pista original del potenciómetro, pero solo hasta que el cursor lo raya y "Otra vez ruido", la calidad de esta reparación depende en gran parte del valor del potenciómetro (No $$ sino Ohms).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2010)

Debe ser un lápiz de mina blanda tipo 2B , jamás de los jamases utilizar un 2H.

Se adhiere mejor , rellena como dice Fogo y al ser grasoso funciona como lubricante y a mi me ha dado *excelentes* resultados. La incomodidad es que hay que desmontarlo y desaramarlo.

Saludos !


----------



## asrelial (Nov 22, 2010)

nadie ha pobrado el alcohol hisopropilico?
no conduce
es muy bolatil (evapora rapido)


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 22, 2010)

asrelial dijo:


> nadie ha pobrado el alcohol hisopropilico?
> no conduce
> es muy bolatil (evapora rapido)


quien te dijo que no conduce!!!!
aguas antes de que mates algun aparato, si conduce pero regularmente el calor generado por el pequeño corto lo evapora sin causar daño pero no siempre sucede pero dejalo secar y cero pleitos, en algunos interruptores me ha funcionado el WD-40 y despues abundante isopropilico hasta sacar los residuos luego dejar secar


----------



## asrelial (Nov 23, 2010)

, wow un amigo me regalo un poco y el me dijo que no conducia, no tenia idea que eso era lo que pasaba, y ya he limpiado 2 cpu y 3 celulares y otros cuantos cacharros pero nada a pasado, aun asi gracias por el dato.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 23, 2010)

lo puedes seguir ocupando, es muy util para todo eso pero mejor espera a que se seque


----------



## mixato (Nov 23, 2010)

Que interesante lo del lapiz 2B, nunca se me hubiera ocurrido.

Una pregunta. ¿También sirve para reparar los botones gastados de los controles remotos? (de los que son con pintura conductora)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2010)

No creo que el lápiz 2B sirva para los controles remotos , pero para los potenciómetros es lo más !  Porque los repara y lubrica al mismo tiempo .

Saludos !


----------



## asrelial (Nov 23, 2010)

alguien sabe como quitar el ruido que produce un pote al *tocar* la perilla para variar el volumen de un ampli?
sera un mal contacto?

ya intente poner una perilla de plastico pero me di cuenta que incluso sin tocar y solo estando cerca del pote se produce un ruido terrible.
el amplificador era un lm386


----------



## Dano (Nov 23, 2010)

asrelial dijo:


> alguien sabe como quitar el ruido que produce un pote al *tocar* la perilla para variar el volumen de un ampli?
> sera un mal contacto?
> 
> ya intente poner una perilla de plastico pero me di cuenta que incluso sin tocar y solo estando cerca del pote se produce un ruido terrible.
> el amplificador era un lm386



Casi seguro que es porque no tiene el chasis a tierra.


----------



## asrelial (Nov 24, 2010)

es armado en el protoboard, la cosa es que antes habia armado un amplificador transistorizado y no me presento problema.
ademas tengo unos parlantes, los abri y tocaba el la perilla, adelante y atras del pote y no sonaba ruido, la verdad no se que hacer!!
otra cosa es que pasaria si fuera a montar le circuito en un caja de plastico, como muchos radios y demas y esos no se les escucha esa clase de ruido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Le soldás un cablecito a masa y probá de apretarlo con la tuerca del potenciómetro.

Saludos !


----------



## eb4cak (May 5, 2011)

Hola

Perdon por rescatar un hilo antiguo, pero es que la solucion es taaaan sencilla...

Un potenciometro hace ruido por que tiene "arenilla" del carbon desprendido por desgaste. Solo hay que girarlos rápidamente en ambos sentidos para mover esos restos y que NO hagan ruido.

COSTE CERO. Menos de 20 segundos.

Salu2


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Ago 6, 2012)

hola. Se que este tema esta pasado de tiempo pero tengo un dato muy importante. 
Lo de usar el WD-40 es lo peor ya que entre la arenilla y el liquido queda una hermosa lija al agua !!! 
Recomiendo desarmarlos limpiarlos con alcohol hisopropilico y pasar el lápiz bien blando y de paso asegurarse que los conductores rosen la pista en todo el recorrido. Pero jamás dejarlos húmedos por lo explicado anteriormente. Éxitos en sus proyectos y reparaciones


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2012)

mi procedimiento es alcohol isopropilico, aire WD-40 abundante y mas aire hasta que no escurra
supongo que eso evita la "lija" el alcohol remueve la arenilla y luego el lubricante hace su chamba pero solo queda lo nesesario, sin exesos


----------



## Bliinka (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola amigos, soy nueva en el foro y tengo una consulta: soy operadora de luces y sonido en una sala de teatro y resulta que los dimmers de la consola de luces no están funcionando bien, cuando subo los potes las luces parpadean  y hay cambios bruscos de intensidad o se apagan de repente. Es una consola común, manual, no como las cosolas automatizables.
Yo no soy tecnica pero quiero probar limpiándolos, leí en este foro que se usa un limpiador de contactos. Eso va directo en la ranura de los potes? Debo esperar a que seque para encenderla nuevamente? Saben además si luego de limpiar los contactos tengo que agregar algún producto que mejore el deslizamiento?
perdón por tanta pregunta, pero la sala la llevamos a pulmón y quiero aportar esto..

Además, noto que los potes del General y el cross tiene un cierto juego lateral y eso también interfiere en el buen funcionamiento, es decir, si toco el pote sin querer se apaga y prende todo..

En fin, por favor, si pueden me recomiendan qué hacer, muchísimas gracias!! Bliinka


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 1, 2013)

Es más recomendable sustituir todos los potenciómetros por unos nuevos, o al menos los que presentan "juego". 
El limpiador de contactos es efectivo solo para cuando están sucios y si hay que esperarse a que se seque antes de utilizar el equipo.
Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 1, 2013)

¿Que tal sos para la mecánica manual? ¿Sabés usar un alicate,una pinza, una llave para la tuerca del potenciómetro y poder sacarlo? No se la calidad de los potenciómetros que tienes, pero por lo que me dices del movimiento lateral, son malos. Entonces te conviene cambiarlos. En la carcaza deben estar estampados los valores. Suerte.


----------



## Bliinka (Jun 1, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> ¿Que tal sos para la mecánica manual? ¿Sabés usar un alicate,una pinza, una llave para la tuerca del potenciómetro y poder sacarlo? No se la calidad de los potenciómetros que tienes, pero por lo que me dices del movimiento lateral, son malos. Entonces te conviene cambiarlos. En la carcaza deben estar estampados los valores. Suerte.



Hola, me llevo bien con eso. Suelo armar mis cables midi y demás menesteres, sólo que no conozco las consolas de luces por dentro y es la primera vez que tengo problemas con una (y no es mía..)  
Ayer la abrí. Es "casera" y tiene 20 años de antigüedad apróximadamente. Encontré en muy buen estado los circuitos. No hay cortes allí y están bien. El tema es que los potes están cerrados, es decir, son unas cajitas metálicas sin tornillos, puestas como por presión (?) y no me animé a forzarlos pues supuse que los iba a descalibrar.. No sé dónde podré conseguir similares para cambiarlos..

voy a probar con el limpiacontactos a ver si mejora, pero lo del juego de las palanquitas quizá tengas razón y haya que cambiarlos...


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 2, 2013)

bliinka...


> Es "casera" y tiene 20 años de antigüedad apróximadamente.


seguramente son de este tipo....






se ven en buen estado, pero lo que se deteriora es esto, que esta en el interior ....






son unas lineas de un material resistivo, cuando se gastan, por el repetido subir y bajar, ya no tienen reparacion....despues de 20 años, creo que ya lo requiere!!
como dijo el compañero aquilessor, hay que cambiarlos, paciencia,soldador,y estaño...


----------



## Bliinka (Jun 4, 2013)

Hola amigos! Estoy súper agradecida con la ayuda de todos!! Muchas muchas gracias!!
Bueno, les cuento: el fin de semana desarmé toda la consola, la limpié con un limpiacontactos y desarmé uno de los potenciómetros para ver el estado general. Me costó abrirlo! Esas patitas metálicas sí que están agarradas! En fin, luego de la limpieza noté una gran mejora en los contacots, sin embargo, el deslizamiento de los potenciómetros, que antes era suave ahora es como si raspara, siento una friccón como si faltara lubricación a las correderas o algo... Cuando desarmé uno de los potenciómetros vi que tiene como un lubricante. Qué es eso? me da la sensación de que el limpiacontactos arrastró eso también pero lo necesito! Saben cómo se llama? Gracias DE nuevo y saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)

Grasa grafitada en aerosol que viene con la canulita.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 4, 2013)

Te digo: es Contacmatic lubricante. En cualquier negocio lo encuentras.  Como dice 2M es aerosol.


----------



## Bliinka (Jun 4, 2013)

aquileslor dijo:


> Te digo: es Contacmatic lubricante. En cualquier negocio lo encuentras.  Como dice 2M es aerosol.



Si chicos, usé exactamente eso: Contactmatic super verde, de delta química. Y limpió perfecto, pero vieron que los faders tienen que deslizarse fluidamente y hay una grasa que va en la parte metálica y sobre la corredera que lo "frena" por decirlo de algunamanera y hace que cuando uno lo mueve sea parejo? Es transparente y pegajosa... alguna idea? Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Bliinka (Jun 4, 2013)

Genial, gracias de nuevo!! Mañana lo puebo  Esta grasa la hecho como el limpiador, directo por la ranura o tengo que tener algún tipo de reparo? El grafito es conductor, verdad?



Algún colega del teatro me dijo que le pusiera vaselina y otro dijo que escuchó que se le pone bardahl máxima compresión (el aceite que se usa los autos), más allá de que voy a usar la grasa grafitada, me gustaría saber su opinión al respecto de estas opciones..


----------



## DLO (Dic 1, 2019)

hola,,,buen dia!me comentaron que con grasa siliconada anda bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2019)

Grafitada !


----------



## DLO (Dic 1, 2019)

hola 2metros,,,,,mi duda es "GRAFITADA?" al igual que el lapiz conduce electricidad ,,,,,,NO se pone en corto el potenciometro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2019)

No, porque está en polvo y mezclada con grasa. Suelo usar la que viene en aerosol con "cañita"


----------

